# Bedat & Co No.7 Annual Calendar



## Classik

Bedat & Co No.7 Annual Calendar Automatic 
Reference 777 , Very good condition
Light scratch on crystal by 7 marker. 
Running well. Watch only, no box/papers. 

Price is $1200. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

